# Stanwell vs. Peterson?



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was curious as to your thoughts on the comparison.
Head to head, which one. If either , would be the clear favorite?


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I personally prefer the p-lip so on most comparable pipes I would give the edge to a Peterson. I also prefer the dimensions used in most of the Peterson pipes. I haven't been puffing long enough to comment on how they smoke though.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I have two Petersons (no savs) - but I can tell you that I do NOT recommend Petes. Both mine were poorly made, both required extensive self-hacking-fixing-drilling. Both work fine now, but they should have been made properly in the first place for the money. Others love their Peteys, but IMHO they are poorly made.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I have three Peterson's and four Stanwell's. I find myself in every case preferring the Stanwell over the Peterson. No real problems with the Peterson's, the Stanwell's just seem.....better. That's my experience. Peterson's are hugely popular though, so I'm positive you'll find a lot of people that will say the exact opposite.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

If you decide to get a Stanwell Cup o Joes has about 40 pipes from discontinued models on sale for 40% off so you might want to check them out. You know how I feel about Petes, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> If you decide to get a Stanwell Cup o Joes has about 40 pipes from discontinued models on sale for 40% off so you might want to check them out. You know how I feel about Petes, so I'll leave it at that.


cup o joes sale is why I am asking this question!
Yes Indigo, I already knew how you feel. I have never smoked a stanwell. I have never even been to a store that had a stanwell for me to look at.
But everywhere I turn I find petersons.
And as I have talked about in another thread I have two petersons. And for me I had enough trouble with the one pete to convince me to try something else next time.
Although the other peterson smokes wonderfully!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've never bought a Peterson, but I love my Stanwells.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i have never had either, but if cup o joes has that sale still going in a month, i may own a few stanwells..... and im trying to get a peterson XL 11 now, i love the look and want to try the p-lip


a good friend of mine as two, his only two pipes. the first pipe he was very happy with, the second one the stem would just fall out, so bad you couldnt smoke it, however, the B&M resolved the issue.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have to admit that while peterson hasn't exactly won me over. I do like the p-lip, but I like the p-lip on my vauen better than my peterson.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have one Stanwell, most likely from the 70's, it's a fantastic smoker. But it doesn't look as good as my Petersons, or have their character. To me personally Peterson is the clear favorite. Sure they are known for a few "idiosyncrasies" like the occasional stain in the bowl, but that's part of what makes them Petes. There are some Stanwells that I like a lot, particularly the "Statement" series that I've seen at Alpascia, but for me there's just something about the style and history of Peterson that draws me in.

Also, besides just the pipe, when you buy a Pete you are buying from a quality organization that does in fact stand behind their product. If you email the owner of the company, he will respond. If you complain about the stain in the bowl, you can ask to send it back and they'll fix it. Stanwell has still not responded to my email from maybe 8 months ago with a simple question. How long have you had your system pipe Charlie? Did you buy it new or is it very old? I bet if you emailed Peterson and thoroughly explained the situation you might be surprised by the response. Worth a shot.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought about contacting peterson but i really hate to.
Besides I already had somebody else work on it.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

cp478 said:


> I was curious as to your thoughts on the comparison.
> Head to head, which one. If either , would be the clear favorite?


I own to Peterson's and LOVE the P-Lip. However, my only Stanwell, a Hans Christen Anderson II, is a joy. I love this pipe. It smokes so well and hangs just right. The Churchward or regular stem delivers and excellent smoke.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

cp478 said:


> cup o joes sale is why I am asking this question!


The do have some really nice Stanwells on sale. I actually like the looks of some of these pipes better than many of those in their current lines. More traditional shapes, for example. I'd strongly encourage any Stanwell lovers to check them out.

Me, I'm saving my money for an estate Castello and I've got my eye on a couple of older Petes, but for Stanwell fans I'd say get one of those pipes while the getting is good. However, I'd call first and reserve the one you want as CoJ's in not too good on their online inventory and the sale pipes are one offs.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I have 2 Stanwells and 2 Petersons.

The Stanwells are a canadian Golden Danish (medium small size) which smokes very well, no issue at all; and a HCA churchwarden which I always complain about smoking too hot (also not very happy on how the stems where not perfectly bent).

The Petersons are a Donegal Rocky billiard w/ p-lip, which is fine although I don't like the p-lip that much; and a St. Patrick's 2009 billiard which is a very good smokes with no issues.

All in all, I have no preferences (despite not liking the p-lip) and would buy any brand again if there was a good oportunity for a fine looking pipe. I just can't highly recommend the HCA which I've read many people complaining about being hot smokers. Would like to try the higher grades from both brands.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I really want to like Peterson, but their drilling and drafts are the worst in the price range. Both Stanwells and Savinellis are miles better when it comes to drilling quality and engineering, plus you can get a huge range of shapes with Stanwell, and I love cool danish shapes.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

its ot in the topic, but now that you mention sav. i gotta say, i only have one, but i smoke it more then my dunhill, great pipe.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> I really want to like Peterson, but their drilling and drafts are the worst in the price range. Both Stanwells and Savinellis are miles better when it comes to drilling quality and engineering, plus you can get a huge range of shapes with Stanwell, and I love cool danish shapes.


That's a frequent complaint against Petersons, that the draw is too restrictive, but in my opinion it is just a matter of preference. Personally I prefer the draw that my Peterson pipes have, as it suits my slow sipping style better than the "wide open" draw found on others in my collection. It gives a very nice puffing sensation, although that's not to say that I don't enjoy the other pipes.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

part of reaching for a pipe to smoke is the looks of it. if you don't like the look of it, you don't grab for it.

i, personally, think the vast majority of Peterson pipes are some of the butt-ugliest things ever created.
i have no clue how they smoke, as i will not smoke one.

i have owned a large handful of Stanwells, and still continue to seek out stanwells when i buy estate pipes.
i have only had 1 that didn't smoke so well, and have finally figured out that it's the shape, as my other pipes of similar shape didn't smoke well either (of different makers).

reminds me to clean up an estate pipe i bought at the KC pipe show this summer that i still have yet to smoke. it's a Reg #'d Stanwell designed by one of the famous Danish makers of the 60's or 70's.. the stem needs some cleaning is all, but it's a beautiful pipe.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Stanwells seem to be of better quality, but I do like all my Petersons too. Stanwells "feel" better made somehow. However, I have heard bad things about the not-danish made Stanwells (they have "Danish design" stamped on them as opposed to "Made in Denmark" for older ones).


----------

